

Baggg.it Rebrands, Turns Into Shopping Extension Called Agora - raphaelb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/08/baggg-it-rebrands-turns-into-shopping-extension-called-agora/

======
finkin1
We're hoping to have our beta launched by April or May. Here's a direct link
to the beta signup page:
[http://8xjrmf2g.launchrock.co/](http://8xjrmf2g.launchrock.co/)

